

MacBook (Model 2007) for charity - jeffrey_w

I'm looking for someone who needs a 'new' computer. I've a MacBook (model 2007) collecting dust and I've been wanting to give it away to someone who really needs it. For example; you can't code due to yours is broken or stolen and you can't buy a new one because, simply put, you don't have the money.<p>I've always been wanting to give this MacBook away for free. This post (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3007650) made me realize this could be right place.<p>If there are many people <i></i>needing<i></i> it, I'll randomly pick someone Sunday 23:00 GMT +1<p>So are you a programmer who desperately needs a new mac for programming? Leave a response :)<p>PS. The battery is broken, you'll have to leave it connected to a wall socket.
======
an_yamnat
So glad I saw this. I am a 20 year old living in New Delhi, India. I am in 3rd
year studying to be a computer science engineer and aspire to launch a startup
in a year. I have just started object-oriented programming and am getting the
hang of the startup scene by following Hacker News and other relevant stuff.

I already make websites as a side hobby and plan to launch a web startup
focused on education(LMS). I own an HP dv1000 laptop which is 6 years old and
about to die any second. Last week, I got the motherboard repaired and have
replaced the battery, hinges, Ethernet card and whatnot.

My dreams and plans are in place but I don't want to get in the VC scene for a
few years till my product matures. I will keep things bootstrapped for a while
and I will need a Mac for Objective-C development. Even if I buy a new laptop,
it won't be a Mac as they are sold at outrageous prices in India and my
parents will never agree for one. Just calculated with Google, my pocket money
per month is ~$64 which is just enough for food, commuting, cellphone expenses
for a college student in India. Saving money for a Mac would be a laughable
thing to try.

So this could be a lovely chance for me to work on a Mac as part of my product
development. If you are interested, email me for further discussion and any
details/proofs you want: an.yamnat[at]gmail[dot]com

------
gtklocker
Since you made a new item for it, I'll reupload my kind of egoistic comment
here: I'm in desperate need of a laptop to do my development on. I do
algorithms in C and C++ for the next International Olympiad in Informatics and
my laptop (an el-cheapo ~220EUR I bought 4 years before) is completely broken
down, The keys merely work, the touchpad doesn't really work as well. Linux
won't work on this thing so I have to use Windows XP and putty (and it's
really laggy) to do my job and this sucks.

I need to speed up the development process and get up an running with a
machine that will always work. I'm not asking directly for your machine, it's
just that I'd like to have it, and by that I mean that it would certainly help
me but I'm pretty sure people out there need it more deeply.

What I do is here: <https://github.com/karantias/training>

Also, I'm 15 years old and believe me I'm completely broke. :)

\--gtklocker

karantiaskostis[at]gmail[dot]com

------
platokant
I fulfill the two conditions. My laptop needs a reboot every 15-20 minutes and
sometimes goes berserk all together and I can't afford a new one in near
future. I too think, I am eligible for your generosity. I vow that I will
refurbish it and pass it on whenever I am capable of buying a new one for
myself.

~~~
gtklocker
That's good, actually, that's something I've thought of.

Whoever gets it should pass it on or donate something else to the community.
That would indicate a good and open spirit. :)

~~~
passadinaf
No offense, but why is thread starting to sound like a Ms. World speech?

Just be frank and let the guy decide.

------
josso
Another young fellow here. I had an older Macbook which recently died. I had
programmed in Objective-C (for both Mac and iOS) but can't resume it as I
don't have the money for another Mac so your old one could get me back on
track again.

_Johan @Josso000

------
msinghai
I'm Mridul, 15. I need a mac. I want to dive into iOS programming, but, don't
have any money. But, I have iOS developer membership, which someone gave me
when I made a script for them.

(yes, I'm begging )

------
jeffrey_w
Yesterday evening I placed everyone's 'name' in a jar (yes old-school) and
picked: an_yamnat.

I've mailed you so check your inbox :) Congrats!

~~~
gtklocker
Picking blindly isn't really a good choice.

But well, enjoy your new toy an_yamnat!

~~~
jeffrey_w
I think everyone deserved a fair change. That's why I picked blindly.

------
seb_z_lite
hey there, I m in desperate need of a laptop, I have a liver disease and have
to spend most of my money on medication. Here's my website :
jumplinkdesign.com I think I have the potential to become a good front-end
developer. Thanks!

~~~
seb_z_lite
my email sebastienpaquet[at]hotmail.com

------
peachepe
I'm a web developer @ Nicaragua. And I would love to have it.

------
xelnyq
hey im not gonna sell bs. im poor like all people here. itd be cool if you
choose me. im a novice rail developer. xelnyq[at]gmaildotcom

